# Any Thoughts ?



## SamMac (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi 

I was just wondering if anyone would have any thoughts on this.

My husband and i would really like to move to the US but are not really sure whether our skills and qualifications would be satisfactory. 

My husband is a conveyancer but deals mainly with high risk lending (he basically does the legal work for mortgage companies when it comes to the repossession and resale of commercial and residential property) and he has a law degree. 

I am an Human Resources Advisor, i don't have a degree but i am CIPD qualified and currently work for the County Council.


Many Thanks for reading

Sam


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

SamMac said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone would have any thoughts on this.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you are both UK citizens. A degree is enough to qualify for a H1B work visa however you need to find a company to petition your husband. For that to happen your husband must be better suited to the job than any American. The company are also going to have to be willing to pay thousands of dollars on the immigration process. 

Another option is for your husband to get a job with a US based company in the UK and then transfer within the company to US location.

I have no knowledge of your husands line of work. But laws are different over here, to practice law he would have to sit the bar exam. But a conveyancer, i'm not sure about that, hopefully someone else might be able to help.

Oh and lets not forget the economy is in the pan at the moment with a dramatic decrease in hiring. I searched monster.com for conveyancer and 2 jobs are currently available in the whole US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

REO or special assets jobs are scarce. A lot of bankers eligible for 20 year retirement or early out have taken these options during the last two years and are now back in the job market in their fields with their networks. Unfortunately the chances of your husband finding a US employer to sponsor him are about inexistent.
Without an HR degree and SHRM certification it is hard to find HR related work here not to mention a visa.

Tranfer with a UK employer, investment or if applicable lottery may be your chances.

Why do you want to move to the US? What do you expect from such a move?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are always some jobs, but the number varies, and the level of competition varies. To get a visa you have to offer something unique, that can't be provided by an American, find a company willing to spend money and time to bring you over here, and can convince immigration that you aren't taking a job from an American. After that you go into a lottery.

Both of you do work that requires knowledge that is very specific to the legal system where you work, which makes it even harder. And qualifications and certificates that aren't university degrees are essentially meaningless in most job categories in the US.

In addition, if a conveyancer is someone who does closings for real estate sales, remember that the real estate market is what crashed so badly and caused all of this. There are virtually no sales now, so the people who do this kind of work have no business right now.


----------

